# Husqvarna 435 review



## b33p3r (Feb 27, 2012)

Just wanted to post for others looking for a saw to use as a guide.
Just had my Husqvarna 435 chainsaw looked at as it was stopping hard as soon as I got off the throttle. Turns out the piston and cylinder are all scratched up. His first opinion is I over worked it for its intended use. It's 1 year old tomorrow and has cut near 10 cord timber in that time. He mentioned wrong oil mix could cause it also(husqvarna oil used and measued everytime so in my mind no), or debris getting into cylinder(?).
    His suggestion for me is an echo 450 or 500. Any and all suggestions for a new saw are welcome. 10 cord per year will be the usage base.


----------



## HittinSteel (Feb 27, 2012)

Hmmmm......even a homeowner saw should last for more than 10 cord.

Get a pro model for that type of cutting. Step up to a 346XP or an MS261. If you are using gas with ethanol, mix fresh every 60 days or so.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 27, 2012)

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> Hmmmm......even a homeowner saw should last for more than 10 cord.
> 
> Get a pro model for that type of cutting. Step up to a 346XP or an MS261. If you are using gas with ethanol, mix fresh every 60 days or so.



+1 . . . gotta agree . . . don't think Husquvarna is selling any disposable saws . . . yet. Just about any saw should easily do 10 cords of wood with no issues.


----------



## PNWBurner (Feb 27, 2012)

I've got a 435 too.  To be honest I'm not super impressed with it but it's ok for small jobs.  If you look up the chain (H30) on the Husky website it even says "not recommended for heavy duty work" which pretty much tells you what you need to know about the saw.  Yes, it should last longer than 10 cords but I'm not too suprised.  It's really meant for a home owner to trim a few branches with.

I also have a Stihl 362 which is a way better saw in every way.  I agree with the recommendation to get a Pro or at least mid level saw...


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Feb 27, 2012)

b33p3r said:
			
		

> Just wanted to post for others looking for a saw to use as a guide.
> Just had my Husqvarna 435 chainsaw looked at as it was stopping hard as soon as I got off the throttle. Turns out the piston and cylinder are all scratched up. His first opinion is I over worked it for its intended use. It's 1 year old tomorrow and has cut near 10 cord timber in that time. He mentioned wrong oil mix could cause it also(husqvarna oil used and measued everytime so in my mind no), or debris getting into cylinder(?).
> His suggestion for me is an echo 450 or 500. Any and all suggestions for a new saw are welcome. 10 cord per year will be the usage base.



While it shouldn't have killed it, 10 cord per year is A LOT for little tickler like the 435.


----------



## smokinj (Feb 27, 2012)

b33p3r said:
			
		

> Just wanted to post for others looking for a saw to use as a guide.
> Just had my Husqvarna 435 chainsaw looked at as it was stopping hard as soon as I got off the throttle. Turns out the piston and cylinder are all scratched up. His first opinion is I over worked it for its intended use. It's 1 year old tomorrow and has cut near 10 cord timber in that time. He mentioned wrong oil mix could cause it also(husqvarna oil used and measued everytime so in my mind no), or debris getting into cylinder(?).
> His suggestion for me is an echo 450 or 500. Any and all suggestions for a new saw are welcome. 10 cord per year will be the usage base.



10 cords in a year is Pro saw! Step-up to the plate 60-70cc's stihl husky or dolmer. In any order you want! few others (solo, mikta) sure I am missing a couple more.


----------



## TreePointer (Feb 27, 2012)

If I'm cutting 10 cords per year (real 128 cu.ft. cords), I'm more concerned about how my body gets through the task than the saw.  That means I probably want a 60cc saw or a good 50cc saw at a minimum.


----------



## RORY12553 (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm probably cutting splitting 6 cord a year and have the Husky 455 which is a lot of saw for everyday use for me at least. Any suggestions on a saw for the smaller stuff?


----------



## b33p3r (Feb 27, 2012)

Stopped by a local dealer today and he recommended the 455 rancher. Said I could go into the pro series if I wanted but felt the rancher was more than enough saw to handle my 10 cord needs.  Thoughts?  

Also the dealer told me it was probably a bad oil mix(doubt it) or old gas seperated from oil?  that killed my saw. Said they can tell by looking at the cylinder/piston. True? I'm taking it over to them later in the week to have a look. Still under warranty so I hope it's covered. Bad oil mix won't be covered. Still getting a better saw either way.


----------



## HittinSteel (Feb 27, 2012)

The 455 is similar to the 290 farm boss. Both have many happy followers.....however, I'd spend an extra couple hundred and buy a pro saw. Have him show you a 353 or 346XP


----------



## TreePointer (Feb 27, 2012)

b33p3r said:
			
		

> Stopped by a local dealer today and he recommended the 455 rancher. Said I could go into the pro series if I wanted but felt the rancher was more than enough saw to handle my 10 cord needs.  Thoughts?
> 
> Also the dealer told me it was probably a bad oil mix(doubt it) or old gas seperated from oil?  that killed my saw. Said they can tell by looking at the cylinder/piston. True? I'm taking it over to them later in the week to have a look. Still under warranty so I hope it's covered. Bad oil mix won't be covered. Still getting a better saw either way.



Using only gasoline (straight gas) will certainly score the piston & cylinder, lower compression, and eventually lead to seizure in any 2-cycle engine.  Oil will separate from the gasoline over time, and if used at that point, you are effectively "straight-gassing" the engine or at least running with insufficient oil for proper lubrication.  That's why it's important to shake your fuel can and even your saw before starting it for the first time after sitting a while.

It's pretty easy to get a look at one side of the piston by unbolting the muffler and using your pull cord to move the piston so it's visible through the exhaust port of the cylinder.  It should look smooth and shiny with essentially no vertical scratches.

Images: SCORED PISTON

BTW, what mix ratio had you been using?


----------



## ROBERT F (Feb 27, 2012)

I run a 455 rancher, min 10 cords a year. First year mostly just that saw. Second and third years also ran a pull on, and a homelite. Last year added a little stihl and one more rancher. The pull on and the homelite are dead after one year (loaner saws) both ranchers are running great.  Both were refurb units, picked up right about 200 each I think.  Come to think of it, this all means nothing cause it was all cutting pine.  Disregard!! Haha


----------



## bogydave (Feb 27, 2012)

b33p3r said:
			
		

> Stopped by a local dealer today and he recommended the 455 rancher. Said I could go into the pro series if I wanted but felt the rancher was more than enough saw to handle my 10 cord needs.  Thoughts?
> 
> Also the dealer told me it was probably a bad oil mix(doubt it) or old gas seperated from oil?  that killed my saw. Said they can tell by looking at the cylinder/piston. True? I'm taking it over to them later in the week to have a look. Still under warranty so I hope it's covered. Bad oil mix won't be covered. Still getting a better saw either way.



Going with Husq & cutting 10 cords or more a year:
Think about the 460.  http://www.husqvarna.com/us/products/chainsaws/460-rancher/#specifications
Or the 359, http://www.husqvarna.com/us/products/professional-chainsaws/359/#specifications      :
359 is a 1/2 a step down form  the XPs & quit a $$ savings. (almost the same as the 357xp, same owners manual)
Either one, you get enough umph to throw a 20" full chisel chain & not  over work the saw (or you) .
Now I'd look hard at the new 555 also.   http://www.husqvarna.com/us/products/professional-chainsaws/555/#specifications


I went with the 359, lighter weight,  no review yet, like it so far, just a few gallons thru it,  got 20" bar, 3/8 pitch, (I run a full chisel chain:  Oregon 72LPX / Stihl 33RS,/  Husq H46)

 FYI: When done cutting, & not going to cut for a while, empty/dump the fuel from the saw's tank.
      Mix a gallon at a time. That way the fuel is fresh. Good sealed metal can is best storage container. 
      If you can't find ethanol free, try to buy  5 gallon in a metal can at an airport of Aviation gas. (it is ethanol free premium)

Keep us posted


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Feb 28, 2012)

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> The 455 is similar to the 290 farm boss. Both have many happy followers.....however, I'd spend an extra couple hundred and buy a pro saw. Have him show you a 353 or 346XP



357XP


----------



## nyyfan (Feb 28, 2012)

I went with the 346xp and the saw is great.  I have only gotten through a few cords so far but it does great with the big stuff no problem.  If you have a dealer near by, take a good look at the dolmar 5105.  I really like the 346 for the power that it has and the weight makes it easy to use all day long.  However I can see the need for a bigger saw, say 60cc or larger in the future and I will take another look at dolmar as well as the larger huskys.  Good luck with the search.


----------



## thinkxingu (Feb 28, 2012)

Buy the 455 Rancher so you have another homeowner saw to replace in a year.  Or buy a pro saw built for what you're doing and save money, time, and aggravation in the long run.

S


----------



## b33p3r (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm leaning towards an Echo 550. Anyone have any good or bad feed back on this saw?


----------



## TreePointer (Feb 29, 2012)

b33p3r said:
			
		

> I'm leaning towards an Echo 550. Anyone have any good or bad feed back on this saw?



I never used one, but at 54.1cc, I assume it's supposed to compete with the Stihl 290 and Husqvarna 455 as a mid-range/landowner saw.  If I were looking at that class and price, I'd lean toward the MS-291, which is over a pound lighter.


----------



## CaddyUser (Feb 29, 2012)

To the OP, I'm wondering what you typically cut with it.  large hardwood, or moderate softwood?  Did you keep the chain sharp?  The reason I'm asking is that the premature failure of the saw might be due to the fact that it was being pushed to the edge which would not be overly difficult for a 35ish cc saw.  Overheating can do just about the same amount of damage.  The other thing is whether the carb was out of tune, and running slightly lean.  Add it all up, and I could definitely imagine a failure such as yours.

I have a 455, and it's a nice saw overall, especially in the larger stuff.  The 2141 and the 445 get used just about for everything else, including limbing.  If a good deal came along for a good 346XP or even a lightly used 350, I'd go for it.

Not sure if you have a Jonsered dealer in your area, but they are basically a red Husky.  My 2141 has cut 100 cord (at least!), and still runs like a champ.

Hope this helps!


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 29, 2012)

Just to add fuel to the fire as it were. Just finished three cord of large white and red oak with the 52cc Chinese saw off of eBay for $94 shipping included. One wood cutting sumbitch.

Surprised the heck out of me.


----------



## bogydave (Feb 29, 2012)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Just to add fuel to the fire as it were. Just finished three cord of large white and red oak with the 52cc Chinese saw off of eBay for $94 shipping included. One wood cutting sumbitch.
> 
> Surprised the heck out of me.



Now that's a "Saw Review" !!
""*One wood cutting sumbitch*."" 

Glad it working out well Bart. Already almost paid for itself


----------



## mywaynow (Feb 29, 2012)

b33p3r said:
			
		

> Stopped by a local dealer today and he recommended the 455 rancher. Said I could go into the pro series if I wanted but felt the rancher was more than enough saw to handle my 10 cord needs.  Thoughts?
> 
> Also the dealer told me it was probably a bad oil mix(doubt it) or old gas seperated from oil?  that killed my saw. Said they can tell by looking at the cylinder/piston. True? I'm taking it over to them later in the week to have a look. Still under warranty so I hope it's covered. Bad oil mix won't be covered. Still getting a better saw either way.



359 has been a pleasure to run.  Running a 24 inch bar the saw would sever a 30 inch Hickory in 1:37 minutes without forcing the issue, just lettin' her cut.  Run you 525 with a 20 inch bar if you look around.  I think it has been discontinued though, so if you want one, don't wait.


----------



## b33p3r (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. I'm going to definately buy up on my next saw. Lots of saws to look at before I decide judging by all the replies and opinions. 

Caddyuser,  Used my saw on mostly white and red oak with a few birch mixed in. My buddy that looked at my saw feels I overworked it. The dealer on the other hand right away is blaming the mix without seeing the saw. Not a good sign for getting warranty work.
   Although I'm not known for being good at sharpening chains I have been doing pretty good lately after this forum gave me some sharpening tips. If I sharpen a chain and it doesn't cut good, it gets replaced and the old chain is sharpened by a guy I know who does a great job. As far as the carb running lean, I have no idea. It's just under a year old and I haven't made any adjustments to it at all. 
   Will be heading to the repair shop with it soon. We'll see how I make out with the warranty. That may also make it easier to decide what brand I buy next.


----------



## b33p3r (Mar 20, 2012)

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone for the opinions. I bought a new saw today. Echo 550p. Will give it a good test run tomorrow.  Thanks!


----------

